# Audio Books, obscure preference?



## twisted_tails (Jun 10, 2007)

I've been looking for audio books for download, and I'm having a hard time coming to grips that my taste in fiction is so obscure that they just don't exist i_i Can anyone offer help to find the following:
Myst: The Book of Atrus
Myst: The Book of D'ni
Myst: The Book of Ti'Ana
A Swiftly Tilting Planet
A Wind in the Door
A Wrinkle in Time
The Golden Cat
The Wild Road
Tailchaser's Song

There are a lot more that I'd like to find, but I think I've listed enough to start xD
For the Myst books, I know for a fact abridged audio tapes exist... but that doesnt help me =x
I've tried Google and Audible.com and some other places... Audible, for being so popular, doesn't seem to be terribly helpful in the search department. Maybe I'm doing it wrong? Blast I don't know! 
Ehm.. for the sake of discussion, let's hear what Audio books you've enjoyed or maybe want to find! I just finished the Chronicles of Narnia... wow! That last book, I like the guy that voiced it... he sounded like Patrick Stewart xD But I don't think it was really him


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 10, 2007)

Have you tried checkin gyour local library? I know some (atleast near me) have audiobook CDs available for borrowing, all you have to do is copy it into iTunes or whatever you use.

Or, if you feel like some illegal downloads, some torrent sites may have them ( http://www.mininova.org/ ).


----------



## twisted_tails (Jun 10, 2007)

Mmm torrents! I always love to find a new torrent site 
That... may or may not be how I've collected my other audio books 
>_> 
<_<
Yah I thought about the library... the problem is, I'm so damn lazy =x


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 10, 2007)

Well... lazyness is the choice there, I guess.

And yeah, mininova.org and meganova.org is what I use. Er... don't use. Yeah, I DON'T use torrents... right.... *shifty eyes* yeah.... 'cuz illegal downloads are bad....

But yeah, I think the best choice for you would be the library.


----------

